# 2016 2500hd chevy western 1000 help!



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

started installing my western 1000 spreader today.. i have wiring questions, so im assuming i dont need the brake light wire hooked up or the acessory wire since im not running any accessories. 

Theres a connector and a yellow wire on the spreader that doesnt go anywhere either, so im assuming this may be for the optional vibrator? 

Is there anywhere to tap in for the 12v switch signal that i dont have to cut anything? its a 2016 2500hd silverado with the snow plow prep package.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Is there anywhere to tap in for the 12v switch signal that i dont have to cut anything? its a 2016 2500hd silverado with the snow plow prep package.


Are you talking for the main power and ground for the salter?
Might want to think about adding additional lighting in the back for the salter.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Are you talking for the main power and ground for the salter?
> Might want to think about adding additional lighting in the back for the salter.


Okay so let me first clarify this is the 4 wire connecter setup not the 2 wire.

First, at the back attached to the spreader is the 4 prong connector and then there's also another 2 prong connector and a bate yellow wire.

My harness included doesn't plug into the yellow wire or the 2 prong connector. Only plugs into the 4 prong. As far as main power they have ring terminals so I'll hook those up to the battery.

The switched power is just a red fused wire that needs hooked up to keyed in so the spreader controller cannot be used unless the key is on. Safety feature.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Okay so let me first clarify this is the 4 wire connecter setup not the 2 wire.
> 
> First, at the back attached to the spreader is the 4 prong connector and then there's also another 2 prong connector and a bate yellow wire.
> 
> ...


So I think I have this figured out for the most part..I'm assuming the red ignition wire on the spreader controller is just a signal wire and not a power wire.

I contacted western in which case they provided me a link to the manual which is mostly useless to me.

Does anybody have a silverado with a unused connector by the battery on the passenger side? I asked the gm dealer and they said it's for cargo lights but who knows.

I ask about this connector because if that's the case I can use that connector for my switched power and have a plug and play spreader vs having to tap in for ignition power.


----------

